# Egyptian Arabian Mare - 10 yrs old



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If the papers say 10 years but the vet says double that, are you sure you have the correct papers for that horse? Does she have any white to compare to the papers? The first photo looks like she may have a star. Are you now listed as the owner on the papers?

Can't tell anything from the photos. Papers are accurate...if those are really her papers.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

On her registration papers she is listed as 10-years-old? Registration papers don't lie. 

How is your vet determining that she's 18-22?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> On her registration papers she is listed as 10-years-old? Registration papers don't lie.
> 
> How is your vet determining that she's 18-22?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes they do, but the vet is making me wonder.

He looked at her teeth (which I know aren't always accurate after a certain age), way back in her throat (I don't understand) and then her heart rate.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> If the papers say 10 years but the vet says double that, are you sure you have the correct papers for that horse? Does she have any white to compare to the papers? The first photo looks like she may have a star. Are you now listed as the owner on the papers?
> 
> Can't tell anything from the photos. Papers are accurate...if those are really her papers.


I am 99.9% sure they are the correct papers. The markings match, but she did come from a breeder that bred too many horses. Two horses _could_ have the same markings, but her barn name is Flame and the name on her papers is CG Shalimaars Flame.

I'll get new pictures tomorrow


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Again, papers don't lie. And it's unlikely that a breeder, regardless of how many horses they have, would mix up papers for two horses that are that far apart in age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Was she a broodmare? I haven't raised Arabian foals since the Registry started blood typing, but that may be a way to clear away any doubts. I know there are breeders here who can give you current and accurate info.
Does make you wonder how the vet could be so far off. 
Good luck to you. She appears to be a very pleasant mare.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> Was she a broodmare? I haven't raised Arabian foals since the Registry started blood typing, but that may be a way to clear away any doubts. I know there are breeders here who can give you current and accurate info.
> Does make you wonder how the vet could be so far off.
> Good luck to you. She appears to be a very pleasant mare.




I have no idea if she has been bred. I bought her from a guy that bought her from the breeder. She was in a herd of other Arabians that haven't been handled since birth.

I am really questioning how he could think she is so old. I didn't understand how you could get age from a heartrate or anything..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KylieHuitema said:


> I have no idea if she has been bred. I bought her from a guy that bought her from the breeder. She was in a herd of other Arabians that haven't been handled since birth.
> 
> I am really questioning how he could think she is so old. I didn't understand how you could get age from a heartrate or anything..


If she's only 10, then she was probably DNA tested as a foal. Does it say that on her papers? If so, you can resubmit some tail hairs to confirm identity.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You can contact the registry her papers came from and see if you can submit some hairs to do a DNA check.

Edited to say: Hah, Dreamcatchers and I posted at once!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^ I knew you guys would pop in here with the right info! : )


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Am I crazy or did someone post this horse on here for a critique about six months ago.....? Or was that you? No big deal it just sounded like she was new...and I was thinking that could help with the age question. I'm going to have to look for the thread now, either that or I'm losing my mind (a distinct possibility)


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If she's only 10, then she was probably DNA tested as a foal. Does it say that on her papers? If so, you can resubmit some tail hairs to confirm identity.


Yes, she has been DNA tested! Any idea on how much it costs to get the hairs to be tested?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

PixiTrix said:


> Am I crazy or did someone post this horse on here for a critique about six months ago.....? Or was that you? No big deal it just sounded like she was new...and I was thinking that could help with the age question. I'm going to have to look for the thread now, either that or I'm losing my mind (a distinct possibility)


That would be me


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KylieHuitema said:


> Yes, she has been DNA tested! Any idea on how much it costs to get the hairs to be tested?



https://www.arabianhorses.org/registration/forms/dna_orderform.asp


DNA Typing Member Fee $65.00 Non-member Fee $105.00


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> https://www.arabianhorses.org/registration/forms/dna_orderform.asp
> 
> 
> DNA Typing Member Fee $65.00 Non-member Fee $105.00


Hoooo Weeeee thats gotten steep over the years. But thats about the surest way to get the answer your looking for. Got teeth pcitures????

Heart rates vary a little from horse to horse regardless of age. Though young stock will tend to have a little higher heart rate utnill they are older. ( a foal will have a higher heart rate over a full grown animal). Usualya horse is aged based on the front group of teeth ie the incisors. Galvaynes groove, dental cups vs stars, shape of teeth, length, angle, notches that show up at determining ages and etc. Of course if the mouth is off set or the teeth are misalighn or the teeth came in at odd manners then this can change the way the teeth present thus making age determining harder.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you need a reg name for the dna testing?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, you also need her registration number. Those will be on her papers.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> https://www.arabianhorses.org/registration/forms/dna_orderform.asp
> 
> 
> DNA Typing Member Fee $65.00 Non-member Fee $105.00


:shock: Holy moly... Why did I let my membership expire?!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

You bought her from a guy who bought her from the breeder.

This "guy" could have matched papers from a similar horse of 10 years old to this one (who may be much older), then sold it as "registered".


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If it were my horse I would do the DNA test. Even if you don't plan to breed, I'd want to know if these papers were for this mare. A vet thinking she was twice the age she is supposed to be would be reason enough. Big difference between 10 years and 20 years as far as care, activity and years you plan on having her with you...not to mention if you plan to sell here in the future.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Red Gate Farm said:


> You bought her from a guy who bought her from the breeder.
> 
> This "guy" could have matched papers from a similar horse of 10 years old to this one (who may be much older), then sold it as "registered".



It is a possibility, but I highly doubt that this is the case. He bought her for his personal horse, to replace his that died from Potomac a year earlier. But as soon as he realized he couldn't train her as she needed a highly experienced handler, he started searching for a new home for her. I should of mentioned it, but I received her for free. My farrier also worked with him, and that's how I heard about her.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> If it were my horse I would do the DNA test. Even if you don't plan to breed, I'd want to know if these papers were for this mare. A vet thinking she was twice the age she is supposed to be would be reason enough. Big difference between 10 years and 20 years as far as care, activity and years you plan on having her with you...not to mention if you plan to sell here in the future.
> Please keep us posted.


I will talk to my mom about getting her DNA tested. Her age wouldn't change my opinion on her, but will change my opinion on the vet. Currently, I am looking into just having her as a trail horse, MAYBE doing a couple of endurance rides (short distance).


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

And here are some new pictures from today! Fortunately, the sun was above us, eliminating the glare in the other pictures. The first is the critiquing one, the second is just because she was being cute compared to her usual donkey look.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you get some pictures of her teeth? Her face does look young in the last picture FWIW.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm voting for awful teeth, she doesn't look like a 18-20 year old horse to me.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

She could be that old, but she certainly doesn't look like it. My old QH gelding was commonly mistaken for being around 7 when he was 20, but only because he was in such great shape and aged well. Many of those Egyptian Arabians are late maturers and live a long time, well into their 30s. Either way this is an interesting dilemma, curious to see the DNA results!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My mare does not look 18-19 but her teeth say she is (never got papers on her and the only name i was given was "negra"). Arabs can age very well so she would be that old and just not look it.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I sure don't see anything that would prevent her from being a very nice trail horse or limited distance. Her hip is light but she is Arab.
That star and strip is distinctive. I guess I would be less worried if the markings match exactly. I would still probably do the DNA test just to be sure...and might not ask the vet's opinion on any other horses.
Nice free mare!!!! (Of course you know there is no such thing as a free horse.) : )


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> I sure don't see anything that would prevent her from being a very nice trail horse or limited distance. Her hip is light but she is Arab.
> That star and strip is distinctive. I guess I would be less worried if the markings match exactly. I would still probably do the DNA test just to be sure...and might not ask the vet's opinion on any other horses.
> Nice free mare!!!! (Of course you know there is no such thing as a free horse.) : )


The markings are very exact on her papers. I hopefully will be able to get her DNA tested, but $100 is a lot of money just for confirmation on age, especially when working on getting her a fitting saddle. 

I'll get pictures of her teeth tomorrow, hopefully. 

Anyone else want to take a stab at her confo?


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

She is long in the loin and light in the thigh area. Trail yes, major endurance/distance no not with out going beyond limits. She has a good shoulder decent length in the neck with decent attchement sites, adequate bone and pretty straight legs in both rear and front. Due to the angle of the photo I cant put her on my grid and get a fair reading. But she is long in the loin being her weakest area. Impulsliion and collection will be hindered and being steep in the croup and mildly goosrumped, it will limit range of motion due to inadequate muscle attachment. I have seen worse though. She is level built wich is a good plus. Cute head. A riding horse, yes. Endruance/distance she will be working harder.


----------

